# Premium-SMS und Klingeltöne als Schuldenfalle



## webwatcher (26 April 2005)

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/9/0,1872,2211401,00.html 


> Viel Geld für Spielereien
> Klingeltöne, Hintergrundbilder sowie Spiele für Multimedia-Handys sorgen bei den Netzbetreibern und den Herstellern für klingelnde Kassen. "Im Vergleich zum September 2003 verdreifachten sich die Umsätze aus dem Download von Klingeltönen, die derzeit mehr als 50 Prozent des gesamten Umsatzes aus Download-Services von T-Mobile betragen", heißt es in einer Mitteilung von T-Mobile.


http://www.verbraucherzentrale-bawue.de/UNIQ11145133562132318/link192279A.html


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg schlägt Alarm: Immer öfter kommt es zu Beschwerden über Handyrechnungen, die durch Premium-SMS erschreckende Höhen erreichen. 1000 Euro sind keine Seltenheit.


http://www.dialerschutz.de/premium-sms.php 

ww


----------

